# Wine Cooler/Chasidor Trays



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

To make a long story short...I recently decided to move in with my girlfriend. Not only is this going to make life so much more convenient, but it will be less financially stressful.

The only bad part is that her apartment consistently stays around 78-80 degrees even with the AC set at 72. So we all know where this is going :evil:

Now a few questions...

1.Where is going to be the best place to buy a Vinotemp/Edgestar? And which one would you suggest? After searching around, it looks like the vinos used to be a steal but they have gone up a lot in price.

I remember seeing a model with wood around the frame of the model instead of the steel, could anyone remind me which one it was? I can't seem to find it, but I remember it looking very nice.

2.What kind of setup would you suggest for the chasidor trays? I'm thinking mostly double trays but maybe one or two singles for special sticks? And then some shelves for boxes. If I'm not mistaken, the doubles hold a lot more sticks than two singles trays, correct? I remember reading they could hold 3 layers or around that much. 

3.What type of stain/wood should I get for the trays? Just wondering for fun!

Thanks for the help guys! :smoke:


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Dylan, I have the NewAir and am really happy with it. I bought it because of the price and the temp setting on it goes up to 66 degrees so I didn't have to buy an extra controller to make sure the temp was high enough. Here is where I bought mine from. I see they also have an extra 10% off the order right now, which will almost cover the shipping cost at least.

AW-280E NewAir 28 Bottle Thermoelectric Wine Cooler With Touch Screen and LED Light


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

I suggest you build your own trays and save yourself the money and months wait time


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks guys Im getting some great ideas!!!!!


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Son Of Thor said:


> Dylan, I have the NewAir and am really happy with it. I bought it because of the price and the temp setting on it goes up to 66 degrees so I didn't have to buy an extra controller to make sure the temp was high enough. Here is where I bought mine from. I see they also have an extra 10% off the order right now, which will almost cover the shipping cost at least.
> 
> AW-280E NewAir 28 Bottle Thermoelectric Wine Cooler With Touch Screen and LED Light


Thanks for the link Corey!
I really like the look of the unit, and the temp setting is definitely a plus.

I'll have to look around locally and see what I can find, I'm hoping to be able to save on shipping.



Dread said:


> I suggest you build your own trays and save yourself the money and months wait time


With my "woodworking" skills it would probably take about 6 months and 20 screw ups before I made anything passable. And at that, it would be about 1/20th of the quality of Chasidors. :???:

I am not a very crafty person lol


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Dylan.... I was inspired by SoT's setup and this setup by johhmoss to research further. There seem to be some great deals on Craigslist. I've found a couple of 30+ coolers in the $100 dollar range. That's where I'd start your search. Especially if you have some time to shop around.


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

I bought shelves from Chasidor, and then turned them into trays myself. I had planned on putting a nice finished piece on the front with a drawer pull to begin with. After I started I decided to just make a basic tray, for a couple reasons: it was easier, and I thought the air flow would be better if I didn't have all the drawer fronts touching each other from top to bottom. I don't know if thats right or not, but it seemed to me with how I set them up now air can flow over and around each tray.


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

I do agree on looking on craigslist for one though. I looked for awhile and never found anything, but I don't live in a big enough area I don't think for them to be readily available on CL.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Son Of Thor said:


> I do agree on looking on craigslist for one though. I looked for awhile and never found anything, but I don't live in a big enough area I don't think for them to be readily available on CL.


I did look on craigslist, but I couldn't find much of anything. Just a few broken models. You would think there would be more in Atlanta :ask:

As far as Chasidors trays...should i get the solid bottom/glass top or the slotted bottom and open top? I'm not really sure how the glass top works.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Alright, so after searching around a bit I think I found a pretty decent price for an Edgestar 28, including free shipping

TWR282S EdgeStar 28 Bottle Deluxe Ultra Capacity Free Standing Wine Cooler


----------



## ChappyJack (Aug 21, 2010)

Size seems right, and it is very pretty. Have concern about its longevity. Read some unkind reviews about the Edge Star coolers (like suddenly dying immediately after warranty). But looks like the beginning of a permanent, classy solution.


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

DeeSkank said:


> Alright, so after searching around a bit I think I found a pretty decent price for an Edgestar 28, including free shipping
> 
> TWR282S EdgeStar 28 Bottle Deluxe Ultra Capacity Free Standing Wine Cooler


This is where I purchased mine and their customer service is fantastic. Member of the BBB too. :smoke:


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

DeeSkank said:


> Alright, so after searching around a bit I think I found a pretty decent price for an Edgestar 28, including free shipping
> 
> TWR282S EdgeStar 28 Bottle Deluxe Ultra Capacity Free Standing Wine Cooler


Yep, that's where I got mine. Free shipping, you'll be happy with them.

As for the trays. A single tray will only hold one layer, even something like Corona size. The double will hold three layers easily of most any ring gauge. The shelves/trays from Chasidor take a while (read:long ass time) to arrive, but they are so worth it. I went with Solid cedar - slotted bottoms.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Dread said:


> I suggest you build your own trays and save yourself the money and _*months*_ wait time


I'm over 3 months for my chasidor stuff. :???:


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

johnmoss said:


> Yep, that's where I got mine. Free shipping, you'll be happy with them.
> 
> As for the trays. A single tray will only hold one layer, even something like Corona size. The double will hold three layers easily of most any ring gauge. The shelves/trays from Chasidor take a while (read:long ass time) to arrive, but they are so worth it. I went with Solid cedar - slotted bottoms.


Sweet, thanks for the info John. I'm loving the look of your Edgestar. I'm thinking of going withhhh...

3 Doubles
1 Single
2 shelves

Or 3 Doubles, 2 shelves

Or 4 Doubles, 2 shelves



bigslowrock said:


> I'm over 3 months for my chasidor stuff. :???:


Do you mind if I ask what kind of trays you ordered Jason?


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

DeeSkank said:


> I did look on craigslist, but I couldn't find much of anything. Just a few broken models. You would think there would be more in Atlanta :ask:
> 
> As far as Chasidors trays...should i get the solid bottom/glass top or the slotted bottom and open top? I'm not really sure how the glass top works.


Craigslist is one of those things that you just have to keep checking every day. That's why I said to try that route if you have the time to shop around. They come and go and you never know when one will pop up.

I wondered about the glass top, too. His site says that the top helps regulate humidity in the drawers. I would think, however, that if you've stabilized humidity throughout the unit, then it would be stabilized in the drawers as well, especially if they're slotted and vented well.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Alright, so I'm about to order the EdgeStar.

Does anyone know where I can fine some pics of the different trays that Chasidor offers? Particularly the exotic woods and the stained ones too.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Chasidor, Online Store


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

marked said:


> Chasidor, Online Store


Thanks for the link Mark. I've been looking through his shop, but it's hard to tell what the stains and woods are supposed to look like with the small images.

However...I did manage to find this old thread for anyone interested. It shows most of the stains that he offers.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...374-vinotemp-trays-prototype-almost-done.html

I'm leaning towards...Dark Walnut, Gun Stock, or Rosewood if I go stained

Or Zebrawood, Cocobola, or Wenge for exotic trays.

I'm definitely going for 4 doubles and 2 shelves though. I'd rather have the extra capacity from the doubles.

EDIT: I just placed an order for 3 doubles and 2 singles in rosewood, and 2 shelves. I can deal with one less layer of sticks so I can have a separate drawer for premium NCs. Now for the wait.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

DeeSkank said:


> Thanks for the link Mark. I've been looking through his shop, but it's hard to tell what the stains and woods are supposed to look like with the small images.
> 
> However...I did manage to find this old thread for anyone interested. It shows most of the stains that he offers.
> 
> ...


That's definitely a good thread to see the shelves better. He should put some of these pictures on his site for better reference. When you dig deep through the links on his page, you can see a couple of examples, but it would be nice to see a picture of a Vino completely outfitted with each option he makes.

I think I'd probably go with the natural color. I like the contrast of the black of the cabinet and the light color of the wood. Gunstock is nice too, though.

I also think that going with doubles seems like a better idea. From what I understand, one double can hold three layers of cigars, while two singles would only hold one layer each. Seems like a no-brainer in terms of maxing out your capacity.


----------



## Necrodomis (Apr 14, 2008)

does anyone have an opinion on this? Vissani 52 Bottle Wine Cooler, Black - MVWC52B at The Home Depot

probably a bad idea?


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

If you go exotic wood, prepare for 3-4 month wait.


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

Read the specs: 
*Type of Cooling Unit *: Compressor

Most coolers over the 28-32 bottle range us compressors. This is going to be just like a mini fridge.



Necrodomis said:


> does anyone have an opinion on this? Vissani 52 Bottle Wine Cooler, Black - MVWC52B at The Home Depot
> 
> probably a bad idea?


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

bigslowrock said:


> If you go exotic wood, prepare for 3-4 month wait.


I went for stained, so I'm guessing 2-3 months?


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

I placed an order for 3 lbs of CG beads and I have another 1/2 lb left. :woohoo:

Overkill much?


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

DeeSkank said:


> I went for stained, so I'm guessing 2-3 months?


Probably 3 months maybe shorter with his new equipment. He is supposedly getting some new equipment that is going to speed up production, particularly a larger sander.

I got 5 natural doubles, and have been waitng around a month and a half.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Hawnted said:


> Probably 3 months maybe shorter with his new equipment. He is supposedly getting some new equipment that is going to speed up production, particularly a larger sander.
> 
> I got 5 natural doubles, and have been waitng around a month and a half.


Alright, cool. Thanks for the info sir!

Be sure to post some pics when yours arrive :tu


----------



## cecald (Jun 20, 2010)

Son Of Thor said:


> Dylan, I have the NewAir and am really happy with it. I bought it because of the price and the temp setting on it goes up to 66 degrees so I didn't have to buy an extra controller to make sure the temp was high enough. Here is where I bought mine from. I see they also have an extra 10% off the order right now, which will almost cover the shipping cost at least.


I have the same model for my humidor (though mine has only been up and running for about 3 weeks). The temp stays within 66-68 degrees, and the humidity fluctuates from 67-71, and I haven't had to mess with it AT ALL, which I love. Chasidor does make shelves for this model, and he can make you drawers if you provide one easy measurement.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

My Edgestar is due for delivery tomorrowwww :banana:
Which means I can FINALLY move my entire stash to one apartment. Oh joy!


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

By the way, can anyone suggest a good computer fan and power supply to use in the cooler?

I'm guessing I'll need it in the next month or so when it starts to cool down a bit and the unit doesn't have to run as much.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

DeeSkank said:


> By the way, can anyone suggest a good computer fan and power supply to use in the cooler?
> 
> I'm guessing I'll need it in the next month or so when it starts to cool down a bit and the unit doesn't have to run as much.


I just picked up two generic 90mm fans and a power supply from Frys.

The power supply had two 4 pin outlets. I just cut the cord so I could snake it through the drain before I sealed it. Then soldered it back together. Really simple. You can get the fans at a Radio Shack, or any electronics store.

Do a search for AC/DC Molex power supply.

This one would work perfect. It says it supports one fan, but it's enough power for two 90mm or 120mm fans. Just get a molex splitter, again Radio Shack will have it.

AC/DC 12V 500 mA Power Supply Adapter with 4-Pin Molex Connector at SVC.com


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

DeeSkank said:


> By the way, can anyone suggest a good computer fan and power supply to use in the cooler?
> 
> I'm guessing I'll need it in the next month or so when it starts to cool down a bit and the unit doesn't have to run as much.


I would personally go without a fan and see if you need one before adding a bunch of computer fans. Not to mention, you can still get Oust fans on Amazon. I have 2 oust fans and they move plenty of air and are less permanent. I do not have them in there currently as the peltier fan seemed to be fine. I might need them when the trays come in, but they will work fine.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

The Edgestar is delivered but I'm stuck in class. Nooooo!


----------

